# da cui nasce



## Nualoa

L’autore sta rievocando i tormenti del suo primo amore: e il miracolo è questo approdo a una riflessione generale che non cancella il «particolare» (questione di pelle e ormoni) *da cui nasce*, ma lo comprende (e lo supera) in un orizzonte più ampio.


El autor está evocando los tormentos de su primer amor y el milago es éste ,que arriba a una reflexón general que no anula lo particular (cuestiones de piel y hormonas) *del que nace (a qué se refiere esto,¿al milagro?)*, sino lo comprende (y lo supera) hacía un horizonte más amplio.


----------



## irene.acler

Quieres una correciòn del fragmento en italiano o del espanol?


----------



## Nualoa

Quiero aclarar a qué se refiere ese "da cui nasce" para terminar de traducirlo al español correctamente.


----------



## irene.acler

Io direi che si riferisce al miracolo, anche se non è molto chiaro.


----------



## femmejolie

quote=Nualoa;1917017]L’autore sta rievocando i tormenti del suo primo amore: e il miracolo è questo approdo a una riflessione generale che non cancella il «particolare» (questione di pelle e ormoni) *da cui nasce*, ma lo comprende (e lo supera) in un orizzonte più ampio.


El autor está reviviendo los tormentos de su primer amor y el milago es esta llegada a una reflexón general que no anula el detalle (cuestión de piel y hormonas) *del que nace (a qué se refiere esto,¿al milagro?al detalle)*, sino que lo comprende/lo incluye/lo llena/lo invade (y lo supera) en un horizonte más amplio.[/quote]


----------



## sabrinita85

Nualoa said:


> L’autore sta rievocando i tormenti del suo primo amore: e il miracolo è questo approdo a una *riflessione* generale che non cancella il «particolare» (questione di pelle e ormoni) *da cui nasce*, ma lo comprende (e lo supera) in un orizzonte più ampio.
> 
> 
> El autor está evocando los tormentos de su primer amor y el milago es éste ,que arriba a una reflexón general que no anula lo particular (cuestiones de piel y hormonas) *del que nace (a qué se refiere esto,¿al milagro?)*, sino lo comprende (y lo supera) hacía un horizonte más amplio.


Yo creo que se refiere a la "riflessione".


----------



## irene.acler

Pues, no es tan simple eh..porque podrìa también hacer referencia al detalle, en realidad..


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, no es fácil de entender, pero después de un análisis mas o menos laborioso he entendido (siempre en mi opinión, eh) que se trata de la "riflessione". Pero igual me equivoco


----------



## femmejolie

Si fuese la riflessione diría :la comprende


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Si fuese la riflessione diría :la comprende



e il miracolo è questo approdo a una *riflessione* generale che non cancella il «particolare» (questione di pelle e ormoni) *da cui nasce*, ma lo comprende (e lo supera) in un orizzonte più ampio.

Es verdad! Entonces se podrìa referir al detalle, que es un sustantivo masculino, pero no estoy todavìa segura en realidad..porque "lo comprende" se refiere al milagro, creo yo, pero "da cui nasce" pertenece a la frase anterior..


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, tienes razón Femme.


----------



## Nualoa

¿el amor nace del detalle?


----------



## sabrinita85

Nualoa said:


> ¿el amor nace del detalle?


Lo siento Nualoa... me estoy volviendo loca con esta frase... es que, la verdad, usa un montón de palabras, construcciones complicadas y resulta que no está diciendo nada


----------



## Nualoa

Non preoccuparti, Sabrinita e grazie a tutti per l`aiuto.

Leyéndolo de nuevo, sin prisas, he visto que no había hecho una traducción estrictamente literal de la frase precedente, sino un poco a mi aire. Haciéndola creo que se disipan las dudas: 

"El autor está evocando los tormentos de su primer amor y el milagro es esta aproximación a una reflexión general que no anula lo particular,el detalle (cuestiones de piel y hormonas) del que nace,sino lo comprende (y lo supera) hacía un horizonte más amplio."

(Así queda mejor) 

Es decir, que hace un análisis (tal vez un tanto intelectual) de la historia de su primer amor sin descartar la parte más humana -irracional y físiológica- del amor (los momentos pasados con ella y lo que ésta le hacía sentir).

¡¡¡Gracias de nuevo!!!


----------

